# identify the type of Pleco



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thanks.....can close now*

can close now


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

L-114 maybe but it's hard to tell from that pic.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps, sailfin pleco


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps, sailfin pleco


X2......................


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You guys are probably right. I can't see it very good on my iPhone.


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx, guys....

can close this post now


----------

